# why can't they all be this pretty



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

Front and back of 1 frame
http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/McSpadden/IMG00078-20110505-1544.jpg
http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/McSpadden/IMG00079-20110505-1545.jpg


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow. Awesome. Some drones on the edge and a couple QCs on the bottom, just in case.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 3 that are like that 2 are mother - daughter and 1 is a swarm from last year.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## bruce todd (May 11, 2010)

Really nice. Killer queen. Don't let her fly off to points unknown.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice. You'd need more equipment if they all were.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Mine aren't as big, but some can look nice, too:


----------

